# When is safe to up ewe feed? Late preggo/post birth?



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 22, 2018)

I have 2 rams and 1 wether (soon to be in the freezer) and 9 ewes. Shetland/Cormo crosses, Shetland, a couple serious mutts, and the oddball katahdin/Romanov/Finn. 
Lambing due to start as early as Feb 24. Late as first week of April. Fingers crossed no one held out and got catch up bred after putting them all back together. It was a yearling ram with two ewes, then a 5y/o ram with the other seven ewes. So I have almost no reason to expect lambs later than that.

I am planning to separate the rams and wether soon to another paddock. For the last while they have been getting a mix (3 sweet mix, 3 cr corn, 1 alfalfa pellets) that ended up about 9% protein and gave me 12# feed for 12 sheep. I just recently upped it with lambing coming and the ewes have had an increased appetite. (4, 4, 2) That ends up about 11.5% protein and about 1.25# feed per sheep.
They also have mixed grass hay. Sometimes round bales, sometimes square bales from here on the farm made by me and dad.

I have been hesitant to up the amount of feed or the protein much for fear of creating problems birthing. They all seem to be in good health. Just had some kind of bug show up (made another post for it) that I am trying to nip in the bud and plan to deworm after lambing. They seem to be in good condition though.

I also have out a 'special sheep mineral' block. I can't find loose mineral here without copper. I put one out a while back and waiting until earlier this week to put out the new one. It isn't very hard for a block but they seem to eat it like candy the first couple days. It has molasses in it and just about smells edible even to me so I get a little worried about them noshing on it. 

Suggestions very welcome! Thanks!


----------

